# Savannah and Bengal cats



## sweetvicky

Hi guys

I wondered if anyone here has a Savannah or Bengal cat, and could help me find some information?

I know the F1 generation of the Savannah cat requires a DWA licence, could anyone tell me where is the earliest in the line of each you can get one without a licence? Do you need any licence to keep a Bengal?

I know they are big cats, and can be quite expensive. I've been looking online for more information but thought the best way to get accurate and relevant info is to ask the people that atucally own them 

Thanks guys
Vicky


----------



## purpleskyes

sweetvicky said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I wondered if anyone here has a Savannah or Bengal cat, and could help me find some information?
> 
> I know the F1 generation of the Savannah cat requires a DWA licence, could anyone tell me where is the earliest in the line of each you can get one without a licence? Do you need any licence to keep a Bengal?
> 
> I know they are big cats, and can be quite expensive. I've been looking online for more information but thought the best way to get accurate and relevant info is to ask the people that atucally own them
> 
> Thanks guys
> Vicky


You dont need a licence for bengals and either the savannah or the bengal are big cats at all. Someone I work with brought his Savannah in the other day she is 8 months old and tiny, smaller than your standard moggy.

I would add that both breeds are very vocal as well.


----------



## MaMExotics

i have 2 bengals and i dont need a license 
here they are great cats 
sarge







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


phoenix







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## eco_tonto

Savannah cats are a hybrid between a serval (DWA) and a bengal (non DWA), my understanding was that Savannah cats were not DWA, this could however have changed?

Savannah cats should be alot bigger than a standard moggy, they are half serval!


----------



## Mynki

If you're prepared to go through the rigmorole of obtaining a DWA license why not go for an asian loepard cat. A savanagh is after all, just watered down genes. 

Go for the real thing.


----------



## purpleskyes

eco_tonto said:


> Savannah cats are a hybrid between a serval (DWA) and a bengal (non DWA), my understanding was that Savannah cats were not DWA, this could however have changed?
> 
> Savannah cats should be alot bigger than a standard moggy, they are half serval!
> 
> image


They are DWA and they are only large cats if they are F1, F2, F3, I think you need to go down as far as F5, F6, F7? to not need a licence and by then they dont have much serval dna in them and are rather small cats.


----------



## sweetvicky

Cheers guys. I would love to have a Several or a leopard, but I like how much more domestic the Savannahs and Bengal cats can be, and have a lot of nieces and nephews that visit.

Some of the Sevannah cats are the same size as normal cats because they are very late generation, they have very little Several in them anymore. Also, they aren't fully grown untill they are about 3 

Do you know if you need a DWA licence for an F2 Savannah?


----------



## purpleskyes

sweetvicky said:


> Cheers guys. I would love to have a Several or a leopard, but I like how much more domestic the Savannahs and Bengal cats can be, and have a lot of nieces and nephews that visit.
> 
> Some of the Sevannah cats are the same size as normal cats because they are very late generation, they have very little Several in them anymore. Also, they aren't fully grown untill they are about 3
> 
> Do you know if you need a DWA licence for an F2 Savannah?


You would need a licence for an F2 as I said I believe you have to down to at least F5/F6 to not need a licence.

Your best bet would be to look for a UK breeder they would be able to give you all the information you need. The guy at work his little girl is an F6.


----------



## sweetvicky

I was asking on here because I wanted to know for sure. I read an article that said F1 needed DWA, but F2 and later do not. HHowever can't find any official rules/documentation confirming this, so thought someone keeping one or a breeder might know

Does anyone know any UK breeders contact info, or anyone know the cut off point for definate?


----------



## sweetvicky

purpleskyes said:


> The guy at work his little girl is an F6.


Are F6's much different in size/shape? I've seen lots of them available and they are beautiful, but the pics never show in comparison to a domestic cat so it's hard to tell


----------



## sweetvicky

MaMExotics said:


> i have 2 bengals and i dont need a license
> here they are great cats
> [/URL]


Beautiful kids, do they act much different to the usual domestic cat?


----------



## purpleskyes

sweetvicky said:


> Are F6's much different in size/shape? I've seen lots of them available and they are beautiful, but the pics never show in comparison to a domestic cat so it's hard to tell


She is 8 months old and quite small even compared to a domestic cat, he did say she has some growing to do yet.

He also said she acts like a dog more than a cat and likes to play fetch lol.


----------



## mat_worrell

I think it is any cat F3 and later that licence is not required. If you google search dwa list it is stated on there. The bengals and servannahs and toygers etc in this country are so far removed from thier wild roots it's not even real.


----------



## mat_worrell

Defra, UK - Error page


----------



## mat_worrell

Sorry posted the old link. Follow the link though and it does say. If I lived in america I would love a servannah cat. They are shocking over here though!!


----------



## gazz

Only F1 Bengal and F1 Savannah both need licence.

F2's don't need a licence due to them being 75%Domestic cat. But they wont be cheap, 
And don't expect a typical domestic cat, Picture a domestic cat on speed:lol2:.

And all the others F3,F4,F5'etc ofcourse don't need a licence. Coz they get more and more domestic cat blood as the line breeds on.


----------



## AmyW

I used to have an f4 snow spotted leopard bengal and he was mental. He didn't destroy the house but was never in it. He would wander for miles, walk to the kids school with me, to the local shop wait at the school for my son. He was more like a dog than my dogs!
But he loved playing in water and we always had buckets of water fo rhim to play with but he also like peoples ponds stocked with fish and he was the perfect thief and the amount of times I apologised to people when he stole their prized fish or nicked their meat cooling on a kitchen window.
He would also just waltz into peoples houses like he owned the place.

Defintetely different to a domestic cat but well worth the hassle!

We got our boy from breeders in Spalding Lincolnshire and they adore their cats and produce some very healthy kittens. If I didn't live near a mega busy main road I would go back to them for another.


----------



## sweetvicky

I love how much energy the little guys seem to have, loving the description: Picture a domestic cat on speed!

Following advice from you guys, I found the statement below in a PDF called:THE DANGEROUS WILD ANIMALS ACT 1976 (MODIFICATION) (NO.2) ORDER 2007
http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf

*The following is a list of animals for which, when kept privately, a licence is required under the Act.

Family Felidae:

All cats including the bobcat, caracal, cheetah, jaguar, leopard, lion, lynx, ocelot, puma, serval and tiger.
The following are excepted:
(a) the wild cat, the pallas cat, the little spotted cat, the Geoffroy’s cat, the kodkod, the bay cat, the sand cat, the black-footed cat, the rusty-spotted cat and the domestic cat;
(b) a hybrid cat which is descended exclusively from any one or more species within paragraph (a);
(c) a hybrid cat having as one parent a domestic cat and as the other parent a first generation hybrid of a domestic cat and any cat not within paragraph (a);
(d) any cat which is descended exclusively from any one or more hybrids within paragraph (c);
(e) any cat which is descended exclusively from a domestic cat and any one or more hybrids within paragraph (c).*

So Section c means any cat that has a domestic cat as one parent, and an F1 cat as the other parent, is allowed to be kept without a DWA licence.

Cheers for the help guys, very much appreciated 
Now all I have to do, is find one!


----------

